# Not So Happy With The Outback



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just got back from a short 200 mile each way trip for the weekend to Holland, Mi. Found a few issuses with the outback and am a little frustrated with it right now. Going to call the dealer when they open and see what they say. First off I wrote in a earlier post about my Milstar tires wearing like they were underinflated or overloaded onthe first trip I took with it. well on this trip one of those flimsy metal brakets that hold the skiting on the camper broke off (not sure how as there are gas lines right behind it and the tire right in front of it) and it damaged the tire (tore a couple of big chunks out of it) Luckily I didn't get stranded on the side of the road it is pretty bad looking. So now I have to see what they say about this. Anyone had any issuse with this braket coming off?? I am wondering if the wind could/would knock it off. Dont think anything hit it at it would be hard to hit it nad not anything else. So now I have to deciede weather I get these replaced or upgrade to 15" or maybe good 14" would work fine. I have a lot of clearance above the tire so I think I could go with 15" and not have to do the flip. Sorry about the carring on Just frustrated at the moment. We really love our outback and know this isn't a big deal. just don't know which way to go.

by the way we saw another outback at the park (Holland SP) parked int he beach area looked like a 31rqs wondered if it was anyone here??? didn't see them out so didnt get to talk with them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would upgrade to the 15" D rated tires. The stock 14" tires are just border line on the load of the 28rsds.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Is it possible that the bracket may have been damaged by road debris? Just thinking out load. Good luck with your repair. 15" D tires are a good option.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

has anybody put the 15" d on with out doing the axle flip??? And what is a good price and brand??


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I would upgrade to the 15" D rated tires. The stock 14" tires are just border line on the load of the 28rsds.


X2...
My tires are fine right now but when it is time to get new ones
I will be going to a 15" D

MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the problems. Those brackets are not exactly securely fastened. On my Dad's SOB, I had 3 or 4 come loose over the course of travels last summer. They are attached with self drilling screws and usually are stripped out in the thin skirting material. I would see the skirting flapping in the wind and have to stop and fix it. I should check mine and if they are loose I might epoxy them to keep them in place. Also, if one of the screws in front of the axle drops out, it drops a wonderful piece of debris right in front of your tire.









Well, at least you had good weather for the weekend right?!?!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> well on this trip one of those flimsy metal brakets that hold the skiting on the camper broke off (not sure how as there are gas lines right behind it and the tire right in front of it) and it damaged the tire (tore a couple of big chunks out of it)


 Are you sure the tire did not break up and hurl a chunk at the bracket and not the other way around?

I may have missed it but did you weight your camper loaded for a trip? With a small margin for the tires this maybe your weakest point. There was someone else on line here that had bent axles that caused bad tire wear so that maybe worth checking out also. I think those were wearing on the outside edge and as I remember they were over weight.

Even if you figure it out the larger tire will give you more weight margin before a tire problem but make sure you don't have bent axles.

Be safe


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> has anybody put the 15" d on with out doing the axle flip??? And what is a good price and brand??


I upgraded to 15" D-rated tires (Goodyear Marathons) without doing the axle flip. There was plenty of room. One of my tires was nearly worn through due to a bent axle. Keystone replaced the axle and paid for one of my 5 new tires.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wish I could say that your issues with the tires was unique to one brand or another, but it seems all manufacturers put on the cheapest tires they can - or maybe its all they can get in bulk. Either way it seems its an on-going issues with most. I never had issues with the tires on our Outback or Raptor, but I read about a zillion people that did. See if you can get the dealer and maybe Keystone to meet you part way and get some better tires.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When I make a trip I check everything around the trailer before leaving and then once again before leaving the campsite. It may be too much checking, but I hate the thought of having a problem while being remote.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> When I make a trip I check everything around the trailer before leaving and then once again before leaving the campsite. It may be too much checking, but I hate the thought of having a problem while being remote.


Yea I do the same thing, everytihnig was fine upon leaving. I could have missed the braket if it was not moved much. BUt I am thinking that it probably happened when the tire failed and a chunk hit the braket

Well I got ahold of the dealer I purchased it from.( out of state as I bought it at General RV in MI and I live in ILllinois) They said they would work with me how ever they could but reccomended I call Keystone and see what they wanted me to do and get a local service center to look at it. I was nervous that nobody would look at it right away and I have a trip planed for MAy10 so need to get something figured out soon. Short story they gave me a keystone service center about 30 miles away and they said they would take a look at it today so I drive it over and left it. They told me they have never delt with keystone with tire as they just started selling keystone but that every otehr manufacture usually blames each other (Alxe manufacture, tire manufacture, trailer manufacture) and that the customer ends up paying . But they would trya nd get keystone to replace them. they said this is industry wide and they all put cheap tires on and und up having problems with them. So I am suppose to hear back today and we will see what they say. I really am thinking it would be nice to get 15" tires on either way so anyone who has gotton Keystone to pay for park of those let me know how you handled it. This dealer said they usually want to replace with the same excat tire, maybe they get the tire manufacture to replace them and that is why. Sorry this is so long and thanks for the responses. We had a wonderful time camping in Mi last weekend and really love the outback, and I am happy I founda service center close that seems like they will take care of me.

russ


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I had trouble with my tires on my 28 rsds... With only 5,000 miles on them after three months they were severly worn on the edges, and they seemed more so on the "galley" side. The dealer replaced the tires, replaced the bearings and checked the axles for straightness. Keystone thought maybe it was bad bearings, but I think it was a shot in the dark. They did all this under warranty. I have only put a few hundred miles on the tires since they were replaced. I am also very faithful on checking pressure, lug nut torque, etc. Every morning when heading out, my boys and I go through a standard routine. I think I will add the skirt brackets to this list...


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well the dealer talked to keystone and they said (without looking at any pictures) that they were either under or over inflated and that the customer is suppose to check the pressure every half hour. So I called Keystone and talked to someone there and am awaiting their call back after they talk to the person who denied this claim.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> ..... the customer is suppose to check the pressure every half hour.


supposed to check the pressure every half hour?? Who told you that? A ridiculous statement if I ever heard one. Nothing like trying to make the customer feel responsible for crummy tires that the manufacturer chooses.







If quality tires of the proper size were installed at the factory, 95% of all trailer tire failures wouldn't happen, IMHO.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Russ, did you check out the MileStar tire thread running now? Sounds like a new, common tire problem in our midsts.....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> the customer is suppose to check the pressure every half hour.


You mean you all don't do this?????

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> the customer is suppose to check the pressure every half hour.


That is the most asinine thing I've ever heard








They come up with an excuse for everything don't they???

Wonder if they have a reference book they flip through titled "stupid answers to inquiries about things we don't want to cover under warranty"


----------



## colsonc (Oct 9, 2006)

On my last trip, about a month ago, I had the exact same problem with the flimsy metal bracket that holds the skirting on the camper. I was about 200 miles into my trip and the next thing I knew my tire was torn to pieces. When I got pulled over it was obvious the metal bracket broke off and stuck into the tire causing the damage. This was my second trip with this camper. I called the dealer and didn't get much support on the matter. When I inspected the other side, the same problem was occuring. The bracket is practically made out of paper thin material which breaks easily. I have not made a visit to the dealer yet, because I have been out of the country on work, but I am going to visit them to see what can be done. It is a shame to have a new camper with pieces already falling apart causing additonal damage.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Russ, did you check out the MileStar tire thread running now? Sounds like a new, common tire problem in our midsts.....


Yes I saw this, not so good.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well got off the phone again with Keystone RV... This is a joke. They are saying they don't warrentee the tires what so ever and that I have to go after the manufacture of them Milestar.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> Well got off the phone again with Keystone RV... This is a joke. They are saying they don't warrentee the tires what so ever and that I have to go after the manufacture of them Milestar.


That's the case for tires on a new car or truck also, if I'm not mistaken. Check your other vehicle warranties. From my recollection, that's been the case for many decades, if not forever. I have never had the need to get a tire replaced under any tire manufacturer's warranty. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Bill


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

It might be the case, but atleast have the dealer check and see if it is related to the axles.. and they have to take some credit as they put the tires on.. From what I have heard they are junk. this is a new trailer, not a almost out of warrentee one. ... And I know GM would take care of this.. I had a van that one of the tires failed during the first year and they replaced it ( I don't know if they got the tire manufacture to do it or not ) And why have others said they got theirs replace through Keystone???


----------

